# great show last weekend =]



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I got the remaining points I needed for my superior in Youth Performance Halter Geldings at the AQHA show I went to last weekend. We now have 50.5 points and I will be getting a trophy. I was very excited. The last few points I needed seemed like they took forever to get. I also got some points in Equitation and horsemanship so it was a pretty fun weekend =]


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

Congrats! You worked hard for it I'm sure.


----------



## kourtneylynnxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

the last few points are always the hardest.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

kourtneylynnxxx said:


> the last few points are always the hardest.


your tellin me. the show I went to in may I got 0 halter points. Its like a given that I get halter points at every show, so it was kind of funny how I was close to my superior and I got none. But then last weekend I got 6 so I guess it all worked out.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome! Good for you... I still havent gotten my first half a point yet!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Awesome! Good for you... I still havent gotten my first half a point yet!


Congrats!!! I dont have the money to get my first half a point!!!!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks guys!


----------

